# A Day-Brightener



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Good morning friends. The periphery of Hurricane Michael reached out and touched us last night. It's a gloomy and stormy a.m. I found the following, and suddenly this dark morning seems brighter. Enjoy!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

:lolgoat: Baha!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:

Stay safe.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh, I'm in NO danger here. And I've heard from most of my family that was in harm's way and all's well so far. It's just been a nasty yucky night and morning.
But thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

We got lucky, our trailer in south GA dodged a falling pine tree, but had some friends lose roofs, cars etc. Good thing is limited loss of life


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Michael made an appearance here a few hours ago. Had wind of 57 mph and the thought of how many mph the gusts were makes me shudder. I have a 10 month old mini Alpine that is, creative. I gather he was on the covered porch eating hay when the pouring rain started and wouldn't dare go to his stall right next door. I felt bad for him cause the rain was driving from the wind and he was bound to be getting a little wet. I go out to put him in his stall and the imp got mule stubborn. I am soaking wet, pushing and pulling, but no go. Shortly afterwards I look out to check on him again, and he was in the corner and had gotten behind the hay bag, looked like he was wearing a shaw. Once again, out in the pouring rain to take the hay bag off his body which ticked him off. He felt all warm and cozy I guess. Before I reached the gate, he went into his stall. IMP!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Spray him with some pumpkin spice cologne, and tell him he's your handsome little pumpkin. All will be well again.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

MadCatX said:


> We got lucky, our trailer in south GA dodged a falling pine tree, but had some friends lose roofs, cars etc. Good thing is limited loss of life


It had to have been so much worse there than here! I'm glad your trailer is so nimble!!!! TeeHee!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So glad you and yours have been kept safe so far.
Several weeks ago, I sold one of my favorite heifers (Gertrude) to a family who lives in Florida. (See attached video, she went to a great home!) They had to evacuate, but they are safe and sound and so are their animals. She posted on FB saying that their small town wasn't so lucky unfortunately.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

So nice they let you know about her!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

mariarose said:


> Spray him with some pumpkin spice cologne, and tell him he's your handsome little pumpkin. All will be well again.


Oh my gosh, he would try to eat his hair off if I did that. He loves pumpkin more than anything I have offered him. Bite, crunches and little moaning sounds mixed with sweet little grunts. That scent does smell so divine. Now I want a piece of pumpkin pie big time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL! I saw that picture on my facebook feed the other day, I love it!!

I am glad everyone is okay, that storm looked awful! I've been super busy the past couple of weeks, so I didn't get to follow this storm as closely. Thankfully, everyone I know seems to have made it through safely. My father and step mother live in FL, but they just got some outer bands, the thick forest around them prevented any wind from being an issue.

We had really bad storms back in July, hurricane force winds. A majority of it was trees - they were down everywhere, it was absolutely crazy. No power for 3 days. It was hard to get anywhere because most roads were closed due to trees and debre blocking them. We made the best of it. But definitely sympathize for those who experienced it so much worse than us. Those hurricane's are so scary. I honestly don't know how people can live right on the ocean shores.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the little lift. I need those in my life.
Glad you were safe from the storm.


----------

